# Chobani yogurt



## slvr bulit (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this a good snack?  The plain one has 18 grams of protein and 8 grams of sugar.  Just getting tired of eating a can of tuna all the time.


----------



## alan84 (Mar 8, 2011)

It will be better if you can get some cottage cheese or Greek yogurt , which is way more beneficial and contain far less sugar bro


----------



## Life (Mar 8, 2011)

Chobani is greek yogurt with added sugar/flavor. Go for the unflavored and add in splenda.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 8, 2011)

slvr bulit said:


> Is this a good snack?  The plain one has 18 grams of protein and 8 grams of sugar.  Just getting tired of eating a can of tuna all the time.



Yeah, and that is the best yogurt I've ever had! I usually buy the fruit on the bottom and work my way down.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 8, 2011)

Good stuff. I blend the plain flavor with strawberry protein, half banana, crushed ice, skim milk, and water... yes sir!!!


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2011)

All the Chobani yogurts I seen in stores have 20-30 grams of sugar...


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If anything, eat it after your workout...sugars will be a quick carb replenish.


----------



## tgarza (Mar 9, 2011)

I had a nonfat vanilla chobani this morning, it was good.the 13g of sugar comes from cane juice.


----------



## alan84 (Mar 9, 2011)

tgarza said:


> I had a nonfat vanilla chobani this morning, it was good.the 13g of sugar comes from cane juice.



Sugar is sugar, doesn't matter from what source!! Watch out tho


----------

